# Auto mfg wants copyright law to stop you from working on your car



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you Mr Clinton!!

http://www.copyright.gov/legislation/dmca.pdf

How did something like this come to be?

If the company that built my truck still owns it, why do I have to keep maintenance up on it???

What bag of worms this could be.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

General Motors...why am I not surprised?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This could be just another bag of hot air. Next election will be telling.


----------

